# This guys makes a sweet mouthpiece!



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Excellent tutorial.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

treefork said:


> Excellent tutorial.


I totally agree. I really enjoy seeing folks using tools in ways other than that which the mfr had intended like the way this guy uses his bench top Delta drill press as a wood lathe. I'd seen that done several times but still find it intriguing for some reason, Innovation maybe? That alone was worth the watch.


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Those are indeed very cool!


----------



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

Man those are nice...


----------

